# Chronic Diarrhea - need food recommendations



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Before switching food....what medical tests have been done?

Is it possible he has giardia? Coccidia? Generally Vets test for coccidia, but not always for giardia.

Could he have IBS, or IBD (Irritable Bowel Syndrome or IB Disease)?

Has the vet looked into a pancreatic insufficiency? (Can be rectified by adding specific enzymes to the food).

If all of the above has been done to no avail....then perhaps it IS the food. But you need to narrow down what, exactly, IN the food sets him off. Could he be sensitive to chicken? Turkey? Corn? Wheat? Soy? It becomes a trial and error method with food sensitivities.


----------



## luke (Apr 18, 2008)

Ask your vet to do a stool culture. These have to be sent to a lab. It may turn out there is a underlying problem and its not the food.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone has given good advice. Definitely explore any medical conditions/explanations with your vet. 

My Berner has a very sensitive stomach and after tests, consults with an internist, various medication/additives, and tons of research, it took a lot of playing around with foods to find something that worked. It turns out he does the best on Evo which is typically a food that is not tolerated well by a a lot of dogs.

Good luck in getting to the root of the problem. It took us about 4 years to find something that worked for us.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I can only reiterate what Ardeagold wrote, I immediately thought giardia. Where do you live? Is he swimming or wading in a pond or stream?

Diarrhea that lasts longer than 24 hours is of real concern.

I hope that you find the root cause and can treat it accordingly.

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## BJAYK (Jul 1, 2009)

Is Riot an English Creme, we have a boy, Eli, who is and Riot looks like his twin... Eli is just a year old, and we are fighting the loose stool problem, seems like the meds and rice work fine for the week and then about 3 days after being off it, the loose stools return, going to Vet this morning for blood work... Take Care...


----------

